# question



## old folks (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anyone use a Kodak DC210 plus ? Mine is a gift from my Sister and it seems to be a nice camera but I am unable (so far) to take a good close up...ie pen pic. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## JimGo (Dec 16, 2005)

John,
I assume you're in macro mode.  Are you using a tripod or other firm support under the camera?  Are you staying outside the minimum macro distance for the camera (typically 18" or so)?  Have you tried using the timer to take out the "shakes" you induce in the camera when you press the shutter button?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 16, 2005)

If you have a media center (flash card reader) on your computer or printer, consider removing it from the camera and using that to open and edit your photos. I found that Kodak software is very invasive on a computer and takes over when/where you don't want it to. I use a Kodak camera but not it's software.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 17, 2005)

John,
 It would be easier if you would post a picture and tell us what you don't like about it. A good picture has more to do with you getting what you think is a good picture. or put anouther way, what you expected to get. the camera is a tool and can be set up to do what you want. figuring out how to set it up is the hard part though.
common problems that are mentioned above are.
not using macro mode. on a digital camera this is usually a flower symbol sort of looks like a tulip.

placing the camera to close to the object thinking you will get a better close up.(Shoot form farther away then crop pic to make the pen look close up.

not using white balance settings. (take pictures with a white piece of paper as the back ground. you have figured out the correct setting for your lighting when the paper looks white, or close to it in your pictures)

not using a tripod or other solid mount to hold the camera. using delayed shutter release is a quick and cheap way to do this as well. you don't necessarily need to go out and buy a tripod this way. you just need a way to set the camera on boxes, books or whatever so your hands are not touching it when it takes the picture.

not having enough light. you are trying to capture fine details when you are taking pictures of pens. I have pictures of people that you can actually seet he really fine peach fuzz type hair on there arms. that is getting detail. but it requires an understandin of a camera and how it will record what we see. most cameras are factory set to record colors and details correctly if you are using the built in flash. keep that in mind when you are figuring out your lighting. basically blinding blue light is going in the right direction. using the built in flash for real close up pictures is a no no. you need light from the sides that is broken up with defusers. The sides includes any angle that is not directly away from or toward the camera by the way.
I know I know, way to much advice for one post. but the fact is taking a picture, one that pushes the limits of any camera by the way, is complicated. you can and will get lucky once in a while. but without knowing what to pay attention to. you will not be able to figure out just what was working right when you took that picture.
my fail safe advice. wait for a cloudy day. then drag all the pens you want pictures of outside, and shoot away. No flash no nothing. the light will be right, your colors will be right, and I bet sharpness will be better as well even if you hand hold the camera.
Why. the light source has the full spectrum of color. it is defused. there is plenty of it. and the camera is also factory set for all of that. your background will effect how well the pen shows up under these conditions. you may find that a dark colored pen shows better than a light colored one or or visa versa. but this brings it down to simply figuring out what background works best for a dark, mid tone, and light colored pen. remember that because it will be true for your indoor lighting set up as well once you figure it out.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 17, 2005)

You might get a few more responses if the title of your post was not so vague??  Even something as simple as "PHOTOGRAPHY PROBLEM" might attract more replies.


----------

